# Opinions needed. White R3 with Fulcrum R1 silver or black?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i will be using the Fulcrum in the picture for another project. i am trying to figure out if i should go Fulcrum R1 silver and black/white tires or R1 black with white/black tires. anyone with photoshop experience inthe forum?


----------



## carbonfibrekid (Feb 26, 2008)

I would get black then put hudz's red campy huds on w/ fizik's red bartape and maybe if selle smp makes a red saddle put that on to get a black/red/white theme going. (and then when you put your racingspeeds back on it. will stll match)
I am foing with a similar look (red sram hoods fizik red bar tape and re selle italia flite saddle.) on my fuji sl1 w/ sram force and kysrium es wheels for hilly races and aleous 5.0 front 6.5 rear for flatter races


----------

